# first thing to do with new sentra



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I am new here, i just purchased a sentra 94 from over states my mom actually bought it, of course i have to pay for it, and unfortunately i have to drive it back to michigan from minnesota. it's a black 5 speed 2 door, limited edition. So.... Before i drive all the way over there and atempt to drive back what all should i do to it before, and also after i get it back home what kind of performance things should i go for first. it's a a1 car my mom says it drives very good. i don't want to rice it out, just make it look nice, but i guess if you have to use that word rice then use it cause i'm going to pimp it out.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

First of all B13 brakes suck. So get some AD22VF brakes for up front, and if you're real ambitious, get the AD7HA's for the rear. As far as ride goes, you can get SE-R sway bars and some nice KYB AGX's and a Ground Control Coilover kit. Then you can adjust your ride height and how the struts behave. Performance wise, you could go the well traveled NA route with an Intake, Header, Exhuast, but if the engine is in good shape then I say go for the hotshot turbo kit, too many NA GA16's out there, need more GA16DET's! For looks, I'd go with some nice 16" or 17" rims in white, silver, gold, gunmetal or black with some decent tires. Maybe shave the handles if you're ambitious. Put a nice looking kit, like the Stillen on. Some aftermarket driving lights, and get a set of the inner taillights from a '91-'92, it looks so much nicer with them in. If you don't have a spoiler, those look nice but for god's sake stick to an OEM one or at least a mild and tastefull aftermarket one, please stay away from that kaminari crap. If you did all this stuff yourself, it'd only cost you a mere $5K to $7K.  But you don't have to do it all at once mind you.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

what engine do i have it says twincam. it's a 5 speed.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The first thing I'd do is get the windows tinted.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

xher0 said:


> *what engine do i have it says twincam. it's a 5 speed. *


If its a limited edition, you have a GA16DE.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

how many horses it got?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

xher0 said:


> *how many horses it got? *


at the flywheel: 
110hp 105?torque

around 80-90hp to the wheels


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

can i get a turbo for my engine?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

use this button up top next time ::









short answer: Yes

go here this site has alot of useful info::

www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Torque is 102. The way I remember is that the difference between torque and hp on our engines is 8. So the SR is 140hp/132tq and the GA is 110hp/102tq.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by xher0[/i]
> how many horses it got? :banana:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

My car had a few 1000 more miles as yours *SentraXERacer* when I did a slight tune up. Since this was the only car(shared with siblings at the time) I drove just after getting my license it was all I knew; lacking power, especially up hills... driving just didn't seem fun or as exciting as what I thought it would be. Eventually, I was fedup as the exhaust got louder each week, rendering the car gutless, so I went to a muffler shop and had a few pieces welded in; and man, what a difference. I was laughing as I drove off the lot and really enjoyed the ride home. It was a whole new car. 
A week or so later I replace the black, once paper white, air filter and noticed a slight Hp improvement. Knowing the car had been neglected since the warranty was up and 10,000-20,000 Km oil change intervals was common, I felt guilty driving that I was doing damage to the engine. Once again I took it upon myself and had the oil changed even though the car wasn't yet mine. There was a noticeable difference as it ran smoother and was more eager to rev. If I had my time back and it wasn't so cold, I would have changed the oil myself and saved $8.

I can't wait for it to get warmer and to get my car in the garage to do repairs and maintenance. To me, that's what the fun is all about, knowing you did the work yourself. Despite being an auto with 117,xxx miles, I can still feel the power and quick response which puts a smile on my face. Like my brother said to me one time, "Man, I wouldn't be able to do that in my Mustang" as I was hauling out in traffic across two lanes to go left. I had loads of time to make a move and the car had lots of pep; he was surprised even though he was a previous driver on the car. I love pulling away in first gear with little effort, but after that the ride is just normal... no 5sp excitement.

My advice *xher0* would be to get the car working mechanically as best as possible. Check the condition of the spark plugs, plug wires, distributor cap, alternator/drive belt, oil, etc. and get the car inspected if you haven't already. A fouled plug could show signs of engine trouble or perhaps a restrictive CAT. If you don't know when the oil was changed last, $20 is cheap insurance incase something oil related were to go wrong. If you feel confident the engine won't develop leaks from a bad seal or gasket, switching to synthetic oil will provide better protection and most likely extend engine life. I wouldn't suggest that until you get the car back to Michigan though.
Good Luck with your new Sentra!


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks guys this is much help and i can't wait to get that car back home. i'm debating whether i would want to pour a lot of money into it or just keep saving for a really sweet car. but we'll see. thanks a lot.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Another nissan in michigan, grand. there isnt enough out here.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

ah.. the mighty mighty.. GA...

hey i got an sr with axles ecu and harness for 600 if you want...

..............





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
maybe...


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

yea i can't wait to go get it, i'm leaveing on the 9th, 11hr drive back home with it and the guy says it runs mighty fine. so we'll see, who ever's from michigan i might need to meet up with you and stuff so we can hang or whatever.


----------

